# Is it Malachite



## ironman123 (Aug 7, 2013)

welded a part for a man and his wife that were traveling through here about 27-28 years ago and he gave this wood (bigger piece) that was supposed to be Malachite they picked up somewhere in Arizona.

Do you rekon that it is Malachite?

Ray

[attachment=29003]
[attachment=29002I]


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 7, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> welded a part for a man and his wife that were traveling through here about 27-28 years ago and he gave this wood (bigger piece) that was supposed to be Malachite they picked up somewhere in Arizona.
> 
> Do you rekon that it is Malachite?
> 
> ...



Malachite is a green stone my friend not wood, I'm in Arizona and it looks like Arizona Blue Mesquite to me. We have 2 types the Blue and the Velvet Mesquite I get a good bit of both and I think it is Blue.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Joe. I just came back over here to say I made a mistake on what it was but you beat me here.

Old Age or the water I drink. I knew what it was that he said 2 days ago and even looked it up on Wikipedia. Not know now.

I will check out the Blue Mesquite. Thanks.

Ray


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 8, 2013)

Now I remember what the man said he thought it was. Manzanita from Arizona. Knew it started with "M". Don't look like Manzanita pictures I saw though.

I will agree with Joe (Shadetree) that it looks more like his Arizona Blue Mesquite even though I have never seen Arizona Blue Mesquite except those pictures.

Ray


----------



## phinds (Aug 8, 2013)

That does not look anything like any manzanita I've ever seen, but DOES look exactly like mesquite.


----------

